# Forgeworld SM special characters



## Laetos (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello, this is my first post after my introducing.
My english is still bad , I am sorry about this.

-Since a few months, Forgeworld created resin kits for SM special characters presented in Imperial Armor. (Sevrin Loth, Lugft Huron...). In Imperial Armor 9, there are 9 of them. I would like to know If the others characters will have their own resin kit. 

-If somebody has buy the book"imperial armor vol. 9" what about these new characters? Are they interresting? I want to buy Sevrin loth and Culln And the book after Christmas but If a members has this book, can he answers please?

Thank you.
regards.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i can imagine forgeworld might do some of the characters in resin, actually i think they may do them all, not all in one go tho. 
My reasoning is from what iv read of the imperial armour books is that everything in the books has a model or eventually gets one and i can see this happening with all the badab war characters aswell.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to heresy!

I could see it happening if there isn't any already, just have a browse through forgeworld website and look for the ones you mostly want.

And your English is better than quite a few people on here, even some English ones...


----------



## Laetos (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you  I'm waiting for the others. I would like all of them. I don't play, but I like collect and I'm making a chess game with spaces marines. 
My first forgeworld Sm resin kit will be " Sevrin loth" .


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a vague memory that I've read somewhere (possibly even in the book itself) that they will not make a kit for each special character in the Badab War series (of course this could change in time but it could be a long wait!). If you're very curious about it you could send them an e-mail and ask them about it, while they might not give you a direct answer they might give you a hint (and they answer e-mails very quickly). 

All in all you'll probably have to convert some of the characters yourself if you want them all in a timely fashion.

About the IA9 book and the rules themselves most characters have an interesting twist and are useful in some manner (though I admit some of them are a bit disappointing). When it comes down to fluff and stories about Space Marines it's a goldmine and pretty much a must buy! I'm eagerly awaiting the release of part 2 (IA10).

If you want a better description of the content, have a look at:
http://collegiatitanica.blogspot.com/2010/10/full-review-imperial-armour-9-badab-war.html


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

How do matey.

I do have the book, and I hope I can answer your questions.

Currently, there are 2 Characters produced for IA9, and a further one which is suitable to represent a 3rd - the first 2 is Sevrin Loth (with Honour Guard), and Lugft Huron, while the third is Culln - although Culln at this stage was developed for IA4, at which point he was merely a Captain. However his equipment still fits that of Culln as a Master - Storm Bolter, Terminator Armour, and Power Sword.

Sevrin is a fairly good character, definately a rival to Njal and Tigurius - he can use 3 Powers a Turn, and Knows all of them, plus has an Honour Guard to back him up in an assault. He also has Artificer Armour, and Psychic Power in which he can turn his Armour Save Invulnerable. So while it's not a 2+/2++, if you know you're up against a unit of Power Weapons (i.e Terminators, MC, etc), and they can target him, pop him with that Psychic Power, and he's got a 2+ Invulnerable Save.

Huron is pretty good. He's your Standard Chapter Master in Terminator Armour Stat Wise, has a Heavy Flamer, a Lightning Claws which cause invulnerables to rerolled, and once per game, if he's killed, on a 2+, he returns to one wound. Also allows an Honour Guard and his Orbital Bombardment is 2 Blasts.

Carab Culln is naughty - Terminator Armour, MC'd Storm Bolter Eternal Warrior, and a MC'd Relic Blade which adds the difference in WS between himself and his opponent to his attacks value. He also counts as a Company Banner for all Red Scorpions Squads, and his Chapter Tactics allows any Tactical Squad to replace their Sergeant for an Apothecary for Free.

Corien Sumatris is a Captain of the Astral Claws with +1 WS, -1 BS, and all friendly SM Infantry Units within 12" (excluding IC's) gain +1 WS. He and his unit gain Furious Charge, and he has +2 Attacks on the Charge, rather than +1, a Storm Shield, Power Weapon, Digi Weaps, and a 12" Storm Bolter.

Valthex is the Astral Claws Master of the Forge - and has a Conversion Beamer as well as a special Servo Harness. Has a Power Weapon, Counter Attack, 5+ Invulnerable, and grants a single Infantry Squad's Bolt Pistols, Bolters or Storm Bolters has Hellfire Ammunition (yes, that's Terminators with Assault 2, Poisoned 2+ Weaponry) for free. Has all the usual MotF dangley bits.

Captain Narvaez is a bit rubbish - Power Weapon, Bolt Pistol, Power Armour, 2 Wounds, and a fault Iron Halo which provides a 3+ Save, but if it fails, breaks on a 1-3. He does have a MC'd Plasma Gun and a single Tactical Squad has Move Through Cover and Scout rules for free.

Tarnus Vale - I like this dude. Captain of the Fire Angels, Chapter Tactics gives Tank Hunters, and Rhino/Razorbacks gets Extra Armour for free. Stubborn, and any transport type "Tank" gains Tank Hunter USR - oh yes - Normal Godhammer Land Raiders became sexy. Otherwise, he's not that fantastic - Chainsword, Bolt Pistol, Plasma Pistol, Iron Halo, blah blah.

Issodon - Master of the Raptor's, I like. Very Cheap (140pts), enemy reserves are at -1, grants entire army Stealth for free, one target takes D6 AP- Wounds before battle begins, and has an Assault2/Heavy4 30" Storm Bolter. As a Master, has Honour Guard as well - but misses the Orbital Bombardment.

Phoros - Master of Lamenters, uses BA rules. Has a Glaive Encarmine, if he loses a wound, gains +1 S+A, and Rage, any Lamenters unit he joins becomes Fearless, and can take an Honour Guard from Blood Angels. Also has a shitty melta pistol.

Blaylock - Novamarines - can choose to pass or fail any Morale Check, Terminators/Assault Terminators are scoring, MC'd Chainfist, Terminator Armour, Storm Bolter.

Elam Courbray - My favourite aside from Huron and Vale - Fire Hawks, Assault/Vanguard Squads are Scoring, all Flamers/Heavy Flamers are TL'd, grants any Jump Pack armed Squad he's attached to Counter Attack and Hit and Run, has a Rending Power Weapon, which he may choose to use a single attack S8 Rending Power Weapon. In addition, his Command Squad may take Jump Packs for +10pts a model. He's quite expensive though, and he must target enemy IC's in Combat.

Enjoy, and hope this helped.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If they are all marine characters i can see them releasing them all, maines are far too profitable not to.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Found the quote now on pg 137 IA9:


> As a side note, Forge World is very unlikely to get round to producing separate models for anything like all of them [the characters] so feel free to get converting!


While that doesn't say anything about what will come at least it's a hint enough to actually put it in the book.


----------



## Laetos (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you for all this answers


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Issodon - Master of the Raptor's, I like. Very Cheap (140pts), enemy reserves are at -1, grants entire army Stealth for free, one target takes D6 AP- Wounds before battle begins, and has an Assault2/Heavy4 30" Storm Bolter. As a Master, has Honour Guard as well - but misses the Orbital Bombardment.

Woohoo I like this character alot, he will be a perfect HQ for my Raptors SM force :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Threadomancy? 

And basically posting a units rules is also against the forum rules.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Doelago beat me too it. 

Check the date before you post mate, just keeps the forum a...tidier place 

You may need to edit you post to remove unit rules.

Welcome to heresy; don't worry I've made the same mistake a few times


----------



## otogimaru (Dec 12, 2010)

you said you were getting them to make a chess set, would both sides be space marines or orks, chaos, etc. just curious


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Why are you resurrecting this 6 month old dead post?


----------

